# October Photo Contest



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

This is tough for those of us that live in south Florida or California 🤣 love the theme! Can’t wait to see the submissions


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

It's still pretty green around here as well but it is slowly turning! <3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tagrenine said:


> This is tough for those of us that live in south Florida or California 🤣 love the theme! Can’t wait to see the submissions


The Palm Trees here don't change colors, we don't really have much of a fall color wise, it just gets ugly. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone else's fall pictures.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

I just took this the other day. Not sure there is a lot of fall color, but I sure love it!


----------



## Krazy kitty (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

🥰 I have a few more but know it’s not allowed haha


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Some non-eligible fall photos I've taken recently


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

3Pebs3 said:


> Some non-eligible fall photos I've taken recently
> View attachment 885996
> View attachment 885997
> View attachment 885998


These are stunning!!! I love that last one!


----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

3Pebs3 said:


> Some non-eligible fall photos I've taken recently
> View attachment 885996
> View attachment 885997
> View attachment 885998


Omgosh the second one!!!! Adorable!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

3Pebs3, those are beautiful, love the scenery.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Tagrenine said:


> These are stunning!!! I love that last one!





Maddie_goldens said:


> Omgosh the second one!!!! Adorable!





CAROLINA MOM said:


> 3Pebs3, those are beautiful, love the scenery.


Thank you everyone!! Love my girlies, and Alberta!


----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

3Pebs3 said:


> Thank you everyone!! Love my girlies, and Alberta!


Ahh I’ve been there in winter! I’m from alaska


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Maddie_goldens said:


> Ahh I’ve been there in winter! I’m from alaska


Alaska is gorgeous too! My husband and I eloped there 2yrs ago in June


----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

3Pebs3 said:


> Alaska is gorgeous too! My husband and I eloped there 2yrs ago in June


Ahhhh that’s awesome!!! June is a beautiful month!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Well, the ice plant on the sand dunes is changing color! That’s about as fall as it gets here on the Monterey Bay. 
🍂🍁🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Tagrenine said:


> This is tough for those of us that live in south Florida or California 🤣 love the theme! Can’t wait to see the submissions


Gold is one of the most beautiful colors of fall! 
Share a fall photo of your beautiful 'golden'.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Cjm said:


> I just took this the other day. Not sure there is a lot of fall color, but I sure love it!
> 
> View attachment 885991


Wow! look at the gold in that photo!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm loving all the pics, ech of them brings a smile to my face!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala is my favourite fall colour!


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

We love it when our park has the fall colors. Also, when Jarvis smiles in his Halloween costume! He got lots of extra pets that day. Including one from a timid toddler who thought I brought my pet lion to the park (but still wanted to pet him lol)!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Maddie_goldens said:


> View attachment 885995
> 
> 🥰 I have a few more but know it’s not allowed haha


This photo will be included in the voting poll but we'd love to see 'a few more' pics.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Not qualified for entry, but this is sweet Logan yesterday in front of one of our waning hydrangeas. They are white and turn deep pink in the fall. Cashiers, NC.

I think the tree leaves will be at their best in the next week or two up there. 🍁


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

*Another Fall photo.*


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Marla in the pumpkin patch!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

JDandBigAm said:


> Marla in the pumpkin patch!
> View attachment 886051


Love this!


----------



## Tkrosey (Jun 13, 2020)

Happy October! Nine month old Peach at the pumpkin patch🎃


----------



## bostonbeanie (Aug 4, 2010)

Happy Fall from Cutty Buoy


----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

Ivyacres said:


> This photo will be included in the voting poll but we'd love to see 'a few more' pics.





Ivyacres said:


> This photo will be included in the voting poll but we'd love to see 'a few more' pics.


Now you’ve done it-🤣😳


----------



## SevenHillsGoldens (Oct 5, 2021)

Knox enjoying a fall dip in the creek 🍁


----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

SevenHillsGoldens said:


> Knox enjoying a fall dip in the creek 🍁
> 
> View attachment 886121


That’s such a cool photo!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Riot and Lucy at Hatcher Pass exploring an old mining area. Looking for grouse and ptarmigan. We didn't find any that day, but we enjoyed the weather for sure!


----------



## Loni S. (Jun 9, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The Palm Trees here don't change colors, we don't really have much of a fall color wise, it just gets ugly. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone else's fall pictures.


I was born in Modesto, CA, grew up & raised my own children there. I left @ age 49 to relocate to Nashville, TN. Everyone I know of who hails from the West Coast LOVES Fall here in the Southeast! It is WONDERFUL to see the gorgeous, blue skies (no smog), the crisp air, beautiful bright colors of fall in the trees & see how neighbors young & old decorate their mail boxes! Despite our differences in locations- one thing binds us all here - we ALL adore our Goldens!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Loni S. said:


> I was born in Modesto, CA, grew up & raised my own children there. I left @ age 49 to relocate to Nashville, TN. Everyone I know of who hails from the West Coast LOVES Fall here in the Southeast! It is WONDERFUL to see the gorgeous, blue skies (no smog), the crisp air, beautiful bright colors of fall in the trees & see how neighbors young & old decorate their mail boxes! Despite our differences in locations- one thing binds us all here - we ALL adore our Goldens!!
> View attachment 886136
> View attachment 886137
> View attachment 886138


Nashville is a pretty area, great town. 
I went to College about an hour N of Nashville, used to spend a lot of time in Nashville and Louisville.


----------



## Mindquad (Aug 9, 2020)

Penny made it in the family photo taken October 2


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Trick or Treat, it's October and time for new Photo Contest!

*The Colors of Fall* is the theme that JulesAK has chosen.

Share a favorite fall pic of your golden!

Entries will be accepted until Friday, October 22nd.
Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Golden_79 (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Another fall photo! 
Do you have one to share?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner and Honey a few years ago. I miss my boy...


----------



## Maddie_goldens (Aug 1, 2021)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Gunner and Honey a few years ago. I miss my boy...
> View attachment 886199


Sooooo cute!!!


----------



## SoCalNick (Jul 27, 2021)

3Pebs3 said:


> Some non-eligible fall photos I've taken recently
> View attachment 885996
> View attachment 885997
> View attachment 885998


These are amazing the first photo with the mountain backdrop with the pup on the rock almost looks to perfect to be real. Amazing pup and photography.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

TheCheca’s said:


> These are amazing the first photo with the mountain backdrop with the pup on the rock almost looks to perfect to be real. Amazing pup and photography.


Thanks so much! Alberta is a beautiful place to be in the fall!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We all love our gold babies and they make ever fall photo that much more beautiful.

The October theme is *The Colors of Fall*.

Share a favorite fall pic of your golden!

Entries will be accepted until Friday, October 22nd.
Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The October theme is *The Colors of Fall*.

Share a favorite fall pic of your golden!

Entries will be accepted until Friday, October 22nd.
Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's less than a week left in the October Photo Contest, *The Colors of Fall*. 
Share a pic of your golden enjoying the fall

Entries will be accepted until Friday, October 22nd.
Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I almost forgot to share a fall pic of Honey!


----------



## Missmcbeth (Mar 16, 2019)

Archie's ready for trick or treating (as long as he doesn't grow out of his pumpkin costume before! )


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Lola napping on the porch.......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Time sure does fly. 
The October Photo Contest, *The Colors of Fall*, will close on Friday, October 22nd.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Missmcbeth said:


> Archie's ready for trick or treating (as long as he doesn't grow out of his pumpkin costume before! )
> View attachment 886335



Archie's so cute in his pumpkin costume!


----------



## Radrax (Jun 30, 2019)

Our Gorgeous GOLDY soaking some sunshine on this beautiful Autumn day! ☀🍂🍁🎃❤🐾


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close in a few minutes!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest is closed. Watch for the Voting Poll!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cast your votes here-

October Voting Poll | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------

